# Your country/state/region's license plate



## Manila-X

What does your country/state/region's license plate looks like?

Here's from Hong Kong, it's very similar to British plates


----------



## Minato ku

license plate in France










in blue european union sign 
last number are the departement number
exemples
Paris *75* 
Haut de seine *92*
Gironde *33*

they are 100 departements in france.


----------



## JARdan




----------



## DrJoe

Ontario has a pretty boring license plate












You can customize them however, for instance with your favourite sports team.


----------



## Ljubljana City

*SLOVENIA*

These plates are temporary from 1st May 2004 (from entrance to EU)... We will get new plates (again :bash: ) in few months...

Normal plates:




































(mopeds to 50 ccm)

Temporary plates:



















Police:




























Diplomatic plates:











Older plates (most of them still in use, but of course not issued anymore):




































(not in use anymore)




















Explanation of the plate:










The first is the EU symbol. The 1st two letters represent and administrative division, in this case Ljubljana (I think there are 13 of these divisions). Then it's a coat of arms or a municipality this car is from (not all but more than 150 municipalities are on plates)... In this case it's the city of Ljubljana. And then random letters and numbers.


Why new licence plates?

People are not satisfied with the new design of the plates, especially because of font used and a new black line around it. They think that green was better as it was more traditional. They liked former font more too. I also think the new font isn't so good as it isn't clear enough.


----------



## streetscapeer

standard old one










standard new one











specialties are sorta common (here are a few)


----------



## london-b

UK ones are quite plain,


----------



## Accura4Matalan

IRISH number plate









Pretty much the same as other EU number plates. You have the euroband to the left. The digit(s) in the middle say what county you come from, Tipperary North Riding in this case. The county is also said above the reg number in Irish Gaelic.


----------



## CHI

Ya know what sucks? European license plates.


----------



## CHI

Seriously though, North American plates are SOO much cooler.

NY plate:


----------



## LtBk

CHI said:


> Ya know what sucks? European license plates.


Not for me.


----------



## Accura4Matalan

CHI said:


> Seriously though, North American plates are SOO much cooler.
> 
> NY plate:


Ummmm... no they're not. They're small :tongue2:


----------



## Kalitos

CHI said:


> Ya know what sucks? European license plates.


Well, the European license plates are there to show just numbers.

There is no need for fancy little pictures where you can't see the numbers anymore. Maybe is it in America because to draw off the attention from many old crappy cars ?...... :runaway:


----------



## DrJoe

NA license plates are great IMO. They are interesting little billboards of all the states/provinces.


----------



## willo

license plates in Spain


----------



## spyguy

The new Illinois standard plates:









Personalized:









Some specialty:


----------



## JayT

Queensland - the most common are:










&



In Queensland we have a vast number of regional plates for different cities and regions over the state.

Below is a website where you can browse the hundereds of varients.
http://www.personalplates.com.au/frameset.asp


----------



## mr_storms




----------



## dmg1mn




----------



## CHI

Accura said:


> Ummmm... no they're not (cooler). They're small :tongue2:


I respectfully disagree. I'm pretty sure they're about the same size as Euro plates, maybe a hair larger.


----------



## edolen1

Kampflamm said:


> What will the new ones look like?


The new ones will be identical to the old (first) ones, just with the blue band. It says a lot about the intelligence of politicians, eh? Oh yeah, also the current ones' blue band is actually not the prescripted size by the EU. How stupid is that, lol.



CHI said:


> I respectfully disagree. I'm pretty sure they're about the same size as Euro plates, maybe a hair larger.


I respectfully disagree as well, have a look at the back of a European VW Passat and of an American (I think, the plate size is the same anyway) VW Passat:


----------



## malek

Québec's plates:










No variants, no customizations.

First letter determines which type of vehicle:

A, AU Bus (Autobus)
AE School Bus (Autobus - Ecoliers)
C Tractor
CD Diplomatic
F, Fx Commercial (Frais)
G, Gx Government
L, Lx Delivery (Livraison)
N Farm
R Trailer (Remorque)
T, Tx Taxi
X Dealer


----------



## staff

Am I the only one who think North American licence plates look ridiculously tacky? Why all the small pictures and "taglines"? If I owned a nice (European) sports- or luxury car, I wouldn't like to have a colourful plate with "Share the road y'all"-text all over it...

The Swedish ones:



















Nice and simple (and doesn't destroy the impact of a nice car either - but then again, nice cars are pretty rare in North America ).


----------



## spyguy

^^I think that looks horribly dull. Black on white text with your assimilation to the rest of Europe shown neatly on the left hand corner. Every state and province of NA has a story to tell.


----------



## fjl307

and


----------



## Jeff_in_Dayton

In Wisconsin the Indian tribes have their own plates...



















...the Oneida have another one out, too..









_"The larger outlined rectangle on* the bottom is for a decal. This decal will identify the plate holder as being a member of the "Wolf Clan," "Bear Clan" or "Turtle Clan"_


----------



## jimm

*Lithuania*


----------



## Kampflamm

edolen1 said:


> The new ones will be identical to the old (first) ones, just with the blue band. It says a lot about the intelligence of politicians, eh? Oh yeah, also the current ones' blue band is actually not the prescripted size by the EU. How stupid is that, lol.


Identical to this one then?


----------



## digili_man

one of my favourites, Northwest territories, Canada


----------



## spyguy

^^That's just plain awesome.


----------



## staff

^^
Jesus fucking Christ. 
I'm speechless.


----------



## Bitxofo

digili_man said:


> one of my favourites, Northwest territories, Canada


:crazy:


----------



## Zaki

staff said:


> Am I the only one who think North American licence plates look ridiculously tacky? Why all the small pictures and "taglines"? If I owned a nice (European) sports- or luxury car, I wouldn't like to have a colourful plate with "Share the road y'all"-text all over it...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and simple (and doesn't destroy the impact of a nice car either - but then again, nice cars are pretty rare in North America ).



Not really, in europe if you own a nice sports car (whether european or not) you get grouped with everyone else because of the boring plaie plate. Theres no individuality or creativity. Also if your cars colour conflicts with the plate you can't do anything about it. On the other hand, in north america, you can customize you plate to match your cars appearance which makes the car look even better.


----------



## diz




----------



## KIWIKAAS

*New Zealand*

Probably among the most boring looking plates, but for the personalised texts.  










































This one is on sale for NZ$5000

















Millenium plate


----------



## staff

Zaki said:


> Not really, in europe if you own a nice sports car (whether european or not) you get grouped with everyone else because of the boring plaie plate. Theres no individuality or creativity. Also if your cars colour conflicts with the plate you can't do anything about it. On the other hand, in north america, you can customize you plate to match your cars appearance which makes the car look even better.


You think this could conflict with the car's colour?









Europeans like it simple, stylish and sleek - and the licence plates are there for it's original purpose, not for showing off catchy taglines or 'funny' pictures. Same thing with tacky bumper stickers - they're practically unheard of on the European continent.


----------



## rembau1958

^^No sense of humour perhaps?


----------



## MIKERU Z

I really like more the ones from North America.
Every state has something to show and to say.
Here are more from Mexico.
Chihuahua








Mexico DF(Mexico city)








Durango








Hidalgo








Nuevo Leon








Tlaxcala


----------



## DrJoe

staff said:


> Europeans like it simple, stylish and sleek - and the licence plates are there for it's original purpose, not for showing off catchy taglines or 'funny' pictures. Same thing with tacky bumper stickers - they're practically unheard of on the European continent.


Well yeah it depends on the state/province, some can get corny though. But you also have some like New York which are tastefully done.











And I mean if Star Trek is your thing you are allowed to show it off, lol


----------



## staff

^^
Those look pretty nice!


----------



## edolen1

Kampflamm said:


> Identical to this one then?


Yup! Just with the blue band though.

About European vs American license plates. I have to say I don't mind colourful license plates (although personally I wouldn't like to have one), but some look ridiculously tacky. If you do it colourful, do it with style. I do agree that European plates look sleek and stylish though (with the blue band being a very nice addition IMO).

I like Slovenian plates as well, they're the "boring" European type but I like the fact they have the city's coat-of-arms on. I also like the regional differentiation (the first two letters being the code for the area), not just a sequence of random numbers and letters, like even the American ones have (if they're not personalized, of course).


----------



## domin28t

Poland
Not as fancy/tacky as american ones, simply a flag and numbers.


















Window sticker


----------



## LordMarshall

Bosnia has simple plates:


----------



## FREKI

*Denmark*

Normal plates ( Private and Company cars )









Yellow company plates ( no backseats in the car allowed - lower tax )









Veteran plates ( for cars of a certain age and condition )









Custom plates ( cost a bit more )









Diplomat plates









Military plates 









Airport plates









Temp plates









More info about Danish plates - http://www.olavsplates.com/denmark.html


----------



## Kampflamm

Why does Denmark not have the blue EU band?


----------



## LuckyLuke

staff said:


> Am I the only one who think North American licence plates look ridiculously tacky? Why all the small pictures and "taglines"? If I owned a nice (European) sports- or luxury car, I wouldn't like to have a colourful plate with "Share the road y'all"-text all over it...


Couldn't agree more with you staff!


----------



## FREKI

Kampflamm said:


> Why does Denmark not have the blue EU band?


My best guess is because we/they like it our way, and don't want to let the EU decide what we should do and not do..

But eventhough there are no official talk about it yet I think we'll change within a couple of years..

They did try with this for some years, but it ended up being only for exporting/living outside of Denmark


----------



## ace_09us

*INDIA* 

Normal plate(private & company owned cars)










'HR'- indicates the state(In this case HR -Haryana state)
'51'- indicates the region
'Q'- the series.


----------



## ryanr

*Philippines*
Old plates:








New plates:


----------



## ryanr

British Columbia, Canada plates:








Veteran plates: (sorry for the size)


----------



## Sjefkoning

Dutch license plates are about the most boring ones around.

I do like the American and Canadian license plates the best


----------



## Joshapd

^^ i don't realy agree with you, why should your license plate by nice and funny, i mean can't you be that yourself? it's just a license plate! and i agree with people who say that american plates look kind of weird on sports- or luxury cars....


----------



## Zaki

^^ It only looks weird to you because you ve become used to plain and boring. Most sports cars have custom plates and even if they don't it looks perfectly fine. A black to silver fade plate looks way better on a black sports car than does a boring white plate.


----------



## asws

Alberta Plates... 










...they look pretty good on a nice car.


----------



## JayT

Queensland Numberplates:


----------



## carpanatomy

I have noticed New York City taxi cab uses those special "personalized" license plate so the plate number is the same as their taxi number.

Is this a city by-law? or is this a state law?


----------



## sbarn

carpanatomy said:


> I have noticed New York City taxi cab uses those special "personalized" license plate so the plate number is the same as their taxi number.
> 
> Is this a city by-law? or is this a state law?


^^ City law. Cabs in NYC are regulated by the NYC taxi and limousine commission, who limits the number of medalions which are released.


----------



## Parzival

We europeans good need nicer license plates. We have so many ugly cars in europe!!!!! THe only nice cars we got are Audi, Volvo and BMW!! And in the southern europe they only got small ugly cars.


----------



## Skyland

Arizona:


----------



## wykydron88

Parzival said:


> We europeans good need nicer license plates. We have so many ugly cars in europe!!!!! THe only nice cars we got are Audi, Volvo and BMW!! And in the southern europe they only got small ugly cars.



What are you talking about? theres mercedes, vw, ferrari, porsche, aston, land rover, jaguar, alfa, bentley, skoda....those are all nice cars.

and anyways wha does the have anything to do with what we're taling about?? and by the way ur first sentence makes no sense at all.....


----------



## Danbarret

Guerrero undated passenger issue. This new graphic was introduced in 2006 and incorporates several graphic elements. The background is an ocean scene with sailboat to the left, sailfish, and the cliffs of Acapulco to the right. At the center of the plate is the state seal in full color. At the bottom left is the Santa Prisca Cathedral in Taxco.



Hidalgo undated passenger issue. Here's a slightly revised version of the Hidalgo plate, with the slogan changed from white to black, presumably for visibility reasons.



Jalisco undated passenger issue. Jalisco jumped right from the 1992 federal issue to this second-generation plate. The plate has a graphic of an agave plant in the background to symbolize the production of tequila in the state. The blue graphic to the right is the current government logo, which I believe shows the state shape in blue being held up by a hand in white. The state seal is at the top left.

Source: http://www.15q.net/mexico.html


----------



## Danbarret

Baja California 2002 passenger issue. Second-generation plate, featuring the smaller dies and ABC-12-34 serial arrangement. These plates also have some common features, including a number indicating the state's place alphabetically among the 32 jurisdictions ("02" in this case), a vehicle class listing ("Transporte Privado Automovil" - Private Passenger Automobile), a security bar code and notations for the front (Delantera) or rear (Trasera) plate of the car. This plate features an expanded graphic with, among other things, a Grey Whale tail, mountainline and cardón cactus (exclusive variety to Baja California). Baja California is one of the only Mexican jurisdictions to use validation stickers, this one has a 2002 sticker.



Guerrero undated passenger issue. This is perhaps my favorite of the current Mexican graphics, from the state of Guerrero. The graphic shows images of the Mezcala suspension bridge, a jumping sailfish, and the gates of the Fort of San Diego, among other things. This is one of a handful of these new plates to include both the full state name and the old abbreviation (GRO MEX) at the same time.



Campeche undated passenger issue. The third-generation offering from Campeche, this is another striking issue from the state. The graphic features Mayan ruins which serve as an archeological site in the state. The state name and seal are in green at the bottom of the plate.

Source: http://www.15q.net/mexico.html


----------



## plugh

Here's my plate from the American state of Virginia:










ALPCA refers to the Automobile License Plate Collector's Association.

The wheelchair refers to the fact that I'm disabled (deaf as a stone, in my case).

Now, how about THAT for a messed up looking wheelchair? Notice how it's only one character wide - that maximizes the amount of space that can be used for vanity messages (a full size wheelchair dude may take up to two character's worth of space, but that's only one character's worth). Practical, of course, but let's face it - it looks positively squished!


----------



## DanielFigFoz




----------



## Rebasepoiss

Estonian numberplate:








For oners(don't know if it's the right word):








For American cars:


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Rebasepoiss said:


> For oners(don't know if it's the right word):


Vintage cars? Oldtimers?


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Gag Halfrunt said:


> Vintage cars? Oldtimers?


Yeah, but a car has to be restored very close to original to get a black number.


----------



## Thermo

Just like Denmark, Belgian license plates don't have the EU stars on it:










I think we're the only country in Europe with this color combination. I quite like it.


----------



## isaidso

Hochatas said:


> The diference is because canadian provinces and USA states , are well known recognized around the continent. the mexican states aren't so recognized as the others therefore they have "mexico" all the time.


I don't think that's correct. Isn't the use of the name of the US State or Canadian Province on license plates (instead of simply USA or Canada) because automobile registration in these 2 countries is a state or provincial jurisdiction? When you move to another province, you need to get your driver's license switched to that of your new province. I don't know what the system is like in Mexico, but I imagine Mexicans have a Mexican driver's license, not a State license. Is this correct?


----------



## Zaki

isaidso said:


> I don't think that's correct. Isn't the use of the name of the US State or Canadian Province on license plates (instead of simply USA or Canada) because automobile registration in these 2 countries is a state or provincial jurisdiction? When you move to another province, you need to get your driver's license switched to that of your new province. I don't know what the system is like in Mexico, but I imagine Mexicans have a Mexican driver's license, not a State license. Is this correct?


Well then would they have different licence plates for different states then? I was under the impression that Mexico's system was similar to Canada's and the US's.


----------



## Edwardes

*Pakistan*

NWFP Province


























Sindh Province









Punjab
Balochistan
Northern Areas
Azad Jammu & Kashmir

Coming Soon...


----------



## CborG

Dutch lincense plates, since 1951 a combiations of letters and digits in 2-2-2 series. they began with XX-99-99 2 letters 4 digits. All possible combinations ran out in 1965 and they started with 99-99-XX All combinations possible with those plates where reached in 1978.

1978-1991:









From 1991-1999:









1999-2007:









And now, because all combinations possible with the 2-2-2 types have been used, it's good bye to the good old 2-2-2 type plates, in use since 1951, and hello to 2-3-1 types. 










Motorbike plates are nearly allways more square shaped an have a M as first letter 










Other colors:

Green: may only be used by cardealers for testrides

Blue: Taxi, since december 1st, 2000 all taxi's have black on blue license 
plates

Mopeds, 25km/h and 29,9cc max also have a blue plate:









Note:
The character combination SS and SD has been excluded of the new combinations because of the loaded abbreviations from the war past. By mistake, in January 2006, plates with the characters SS and SD have been distributed. After discovery of this error the RDW called back and replaced all SS and SD-plates by correct characterising combinations. 

white: in use for caravans, trailers, and for everything else a vehicle can pull. Also available for cars which original plates are stolen or damaged

* AA-kentekens, plates starting with AA belong to the royal family









For the royal caravans or trailers:









Queen Beatrix uses AA-90, AA-93 or AA-95 on her cars, other members have different numbers
Late Prince Bernhard had his whole life the same number on his plate, nr. 13
His last plate before his dead was AA-00-13


----------



## oliver999




----------



## irving1903

By irving1903 at 2007-08-01

TEXAS !!


----------



## Maxx☢Power

I like that Texas one


----------



## Izumo

Thermo said:


> Belgian license plates don't have the EU stars on it


some belgian cars have the EU stars on their license plate.


----------



## isaidso

Zaki said:


> Well then would they have different licence plates for different states then? I was under the impression that Mexico's system was similar to Canada's and the US's.


If it the jurisdiction of the national government rather than state, it would indicate country. I don't know beyond that. Germany is a good example. Germany is a federal state (state meaning nation here) like Canada, but you get a German driver's license, not a Bavarian one, or some other German state. Their plates indicate country. There are no different state plates.

That Mexican plates say Mexico on them would suggest to me that it isn't a state jurisdiction. This is all speculation though. We'd need a Mexican to sort this out.


----------



## mgk920

samsonyuen said:


> Also interesting how most Mexican license plates have "Mexico" on them, but not in the US or Canada.


New Mexico places 'USA' on its plates ("NEW MEXICO USA"). Chalk it up to crappy teaching of geography in schools, the state has had problems with people from the rest of the USA (and elsewhere in the World, for that matter) not thinking that they are in fact a part of the USA.

:nuts: 

hno: 

Mike


----------



## Maxx☢Power

LOL


----------



## Thermo

Izumo said:


> some belgian cars have the EU stars on their license plate.


Yeah, but these are not official plates. The plates at the front of the cars don't have to be official ones, so you can chose any model you like. At the back official plates (without eu stars) are obligated.


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Do Belgians have to display the "B" sticker like in good old days?


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

Alex Von Königsberg said:


> Do Belgians have to display the "B" sticker like in good old days?


Yes, because the blue strip with the flag and country code doesn't appear on officially-issued Belgian plates. Rear plates are issued, but front plates have to be bought by the owner and come in various styles. Some have the blue strip and some don't.

In any case, the blue strip is only officially recognised by EU members and some other European countries.


----------



## hix

The reason Belgium is not introducing the european plates is according to the minister because they're more expensive. that's ridiculous. I'm ashamed of them.
For trailers, caravans and dealers the european plates have been introduced however.


----------



## Patrick

Thermo said:


> Just like Denmark, Belgian license plates don't have the EU stars on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're the only country in Europe with this color combination. I quite like it.


In my area in Germany, we say:

Rote Schrift auf weißem Grund,
halte Abstand, bleib Gesund!

(red font on white ground,
keep distance, keep well and fit)


----------

